# circuito temporizador



## menduco (Oct 20, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, estoy realizando un proyecto de automatización y necesito saber si alguien tiene un circuito temporizador que actue cada 40 min. y haga sonar una sirena durante 2 o 3 seg.

Unos amigos me dijeron que se pueden hacer con unos 555 pero es complicado, queria saber si ellos estan en lo cierto. Otra cosa no debo de realizarlo ni en pic ni en plc (se simplificaria mucho el sistema)

Si alguien conoce del tema pues bienvenido sea

nos vemos

exitos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Los 40 minutos para un 555 es un poco mucho, y tendra bastante poca presicion, 
te aconsejo un CD4060 y la salida de este a un 555 (Por los 3 seg de alarma)

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/150/108838_DS.pdf


----------



## menduco (Oct 21, 2007)

hola fogonazo, yo mucho no entiendo de hacer circuitos, porque recien estoy empezando con esto, te agradeceria, que me brinds una mano para poder realizar el circuito, es muy complicado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Te cuento, el CD4060 es un oscilador astable (Parecido a un 555) pero incluye un divisor de frecuencias en base 2 (2,4,8,16.1024,2048,4096,8192) a la salidas de estos divisores consigues una frecuencia que sera la original del oscilador dividida por el valor del divisor.

Resumen si tienes un oscilador con periodo 0,5 seg al multiplicarlo por 1024 (Por ejemplo)
consigues un periodo de 512 segundos = 8,53 minutos que ya es un periodo de tiempo respetable, jugando con la frecuencia del oscilador y las etapas divisoras conseguiras tu retardo de 40 min.

Cuando se active la salida elegida, esta disparara a un 55 en modo estable con el periodo de los 3 segundos que necesitas.

Con 2 integrados, unas resistencias y unos capacitores resuelves tu circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Ejemplo del timer de periodo largo
Los valores de los componentes habra que adecuarlos a tu necesidad


----------



## icecoolalbert (Oct 21, 2007)

Disculpen estoy intentando hacer un circuito que encienda unas lamparas durante 12 horas y se mantenga inactivo durante las 12 horas que faltan; Tengo un reloj digital que tiene salidas de bcd ; Estaba pensando en utilizarlas con u comparador para poder programar uno mismo la hora exacta en que se quiera que se active pero no encuentro como hacer que esta salida se mantenga hasta que se vuelva a activar las mismas condiciones ? Me podrian ayudar porfavor? la salida hacia las lamparas la pensaba hacer con un transistor y un relé


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Sensillo:
El mismo temporizador actuando un FF

Complicado:
Las salidas BCD (Todas) a compuertas AND, una pata a la salida BCD, la otra a dipwitch (Para programar la Hora) la suma de todas las compuertas (Mediante otra compuerta) a un FF que se mantenga activo hasta nueva coincidencia, esto es valido para reloj de 12 hs.

Las compuertas AND forman el comparador entre la salida BCD y el dato de los dipwitch.


----------



## menduco (Oct 24, 2007)

fogonazo la verdad que  me dejaste con la boca abierta esto es excelente, voy a empezar a sacar calculos para ver como me va. despues de terminarlo posteo nuevamente.

 y otra vez, muchisimas gracias

nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

Si te sirve la idea, y con ella te haces millonario, acuerdate de mi y manda unos tintos (Ironia)

Ok comenta como te va


----------

